# Would your child like to have their say?



## UserInvolvement (Mar 12, 2009)

Do you have a child with diabetes?
Are they 13- 19 years old?
Would they like to help Diabetes UK to get it right?

Tell us what you want!
Diabetes UK produces information for young people about how to look after their diabetes and how to fit it into their daily life. But is it what they want? Is it in the format that they want? Is it relevant to them? And most importantly, what?s missing?

If your child is aged abetween the ages of 13 ? 19 we would like to invite them to a focus group to talk about these issues.

This will take place on Wednesday 15 April at Diabetes UK, Macleod House, 10, Parkway, London NW1 7AA, between 11am and 2pm. Lunch will be provided, and standard travel expenses will be covered. As a thank you for their time, we would also like to offer them a ?20 voucher for HMV.  

If you feel your child may be interested, please let us know as soon as possible as places are limited.
For more details or to sign up, please contact the User Involvement Team on 020 7424 1008 or user.involvement@diabetes.org.uk.


----------

